# Baby goat 8 days old with scours



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I am corresponding with a lady who's 8 day old dam raised kid is scouring. Was brown color turning to yellow now. She got Scour Stop. Also b's and electrolytes which I discouraged, thinking less is better. Temperature is 103.8. He was a vigorous nurser, but more lethargic wanting to lay around and not walk around much, his siblings two of them are fine. She is giving him kid and lamb paste for probiotics. These are her first kids. I told her to watch the temperature. Is 103.8 getting too close for comfort for possible pneumonia? She has him in the house now and giving him a bottle.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kids naturally have higher temps than adults, and can stand higher temps than adults. Find out what else she has given him orally, most of the time it's very simply if you feed them anything oral except milk, they don't curd the milk in their tummy and it comes out liquid as diarrhea. And milk replacer is not milk. Make sure she is warming the bottles to 100 like moms milk and isn't using replacer etc. Scour Halt only works for ecoli and even then isn't enough to treat ecoli, it doesn't stop scours do to bacteria etc. Ecoli is nasty smelling diarrhea, and it's very unlikely it would be just one kid if they are all nursing mom. How dirty is her place? Alot of kids are simply doomed when mom has mud all over, including her teats, kids die at a pretty fast rate do to bacterial scours. Kids who don't get enough colostrum, triplets nursing mom the smallest one may be the one who didn't get enough colostrum, now isn't getting enough milk either. Not enough colostrum not enough immunity. Not much we can do to help really, you already know the song and dance, we only get about 1/2 the information from third party posts, you will have to help her or invite her here  V


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

They are mini's out of a full size doe, so I presume they all got colostrum. She just brought him in the house today and is giving mom's milk. The diarrhea doesn't smell bad, I asked. I asked her to let me know if I needed to ad to the post or detract. She is deaf so couldn't call you.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's what she replied to me this morning so I could post it here, I have to go somewhere so she will read replies if anyones around here-

Regarding her post....
I have NOT been giving milk since I took him from mom yesterday. I gave him a product called One Day Response and added the vitamins and electrolite product to it, although a very very small dose. I was directed to give him that and then after a few feedings give him plain electrolyte water and kaolin pectin. I've given the kaolin pectin twice now, once last night and once this morning, both times about 3 ccs. I was following the directions (roughly) from that site and the kaolin pectin dosage from my forum. 

His temp has been around 103 and so is sisters. 

His poo smells but not horribly, still scouring.. I believe our environment in the kidding stalls is clean, but it is very muddy and rainy here and he had contact with mud outside the stall in the first few days when he was running around good. We have washed the doe's teats, but he was born 9 days early and we were not home. I did not wash her teats before he was nursing the first time. When we came home they were already born, already nursing. I thought nursing excellent, especially him. Mom has plenty of milk, very rich. I did make sure he got plenty of colostum the first day. His sister had less and is doing fine.

If I don't give him replacer and don't give him electrolyte, should I give him goats milk from mom? I have plenty. But that other site said NO milk at all until the scouring stops. It is hard to know the right thing to do. So many people have an opinion and there are so many reasons for scouring. 

I have two does and two more kids, all are perfectly fine. The sibling to the scouring one especially. I hope this gives you some clues. This morning, he is less dehydrated and fighting me more and seemed to get a lot of the wet poo out of his system. I'm hoping this means he is better, he is drinking the bottle for me pretty well.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

If she does give him Mommas milk she should put a pinch of baking soda in there, once a day.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

He is starving to death, there are no calories in stuff like that. He has diarrhea and will continue until she stops putting stuff like this in his stomach. He needs milk and only milk. If his temp is not above his sisters than they are not sick. 8 days is to young for much of anything to be wrong, cocci, pnemonia all have several weeks incubation, except chemical pnemonia from inhaled amniotic fluid etc.. They can get anything bacterial from the ground they are born onto since their navels wick in everything when born, but within 12 to 24 hours they are dead or severely ill, not just some diarrhea. All of this can be explained before he was taken off mom as he was a pig and eating too much.

She needs to use subq fluids while she gets this kid back onto warm milk. Without calories he can not grow, he will not be able to control his body temp without fat from the milk.

I know we want to help everybody but with kidding season starting we simply can't be helping third party goats, with so much of this said over and over in the search on here. Sorry if this sounds harsh. Vicki


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

> Was brown color turning to yellow now


 The first few poops is very dark called meconium which is odorless and sticky and then it turns yellow from the colostrum and it can be looser but not scours ,are you sure it's really scours ?


----------

